# 2022 Cycling Jersey Designs!



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE will release our first 2022 cycling jersey next week! Super excited now! Which color do you prefer the most? I prefer the blue and purple one the most!























www.souke-sports.com


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> SOUKE will release our first 2022 cycling jersey next week! Super excited now! Which color do you prefer the most? I prefer the blue and purple one the most!
> View attachment 482387
> View attachment 482385
> View attachment 482386
> ...


Less black and more different colors would be my choice.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Less black and more different colors would be my choice.


Thank you for the kind feedback Lombard.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Heading to DaLi (Yu'nan China) for picture shooting for our new collection CS1122, there are total 9 colors (two not available in picture, blue and light green). The team wearing our jersey is the Chinese mainland Custo team, aren't they all handsome and hot?








And how do you like the new cycling jersey? Which color you prefer most?









View attachment 483129


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE 2022 collection will release tomorrow,. stay tuned.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

The new collection is now releasing online, use coupon code: SOUKE2022TIGER to save 20% buying the two collection before March 10th.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE Tiger Year Edition is now released online on our official store! These are really nice designs.
Stare right into your fears. Be brave like a Tiger. 
It's your road, and your alone. 
Others may ride it with you. But no one can ride it for you.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE 2022 CYCLING COLLECTION VIDEO RELEASED. 






Also the Tiger Year Edition video,  Hope you enjoy! Happy weekend!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Really love the CS1122 cycling jersey, every color is great.    Could be a great choice to wear the same style with family, friends or team mates.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So here is our Women's version CS1101 released, item number CS3101.
The jersey uses the same fabric as our mens CS1101, very light weight and quick dry, whole jersey is only around 90g. Aero fit just like your second skin.
It uses the same design as CS1101, same pure colors, with little SOUKE logos, classic design can last for a long time!
Right now CS1101 and CS3101 also the kits with these two jerseys can be 20% off with coupon: Women3101 before April. 
Check it out at: 
CS3101


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Some new designs will release soon.  The new jersey got the side zipper pocket. Do you like it?


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Some preview on the new designs, (not settled yet!) Which colors do you prefer?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Some preview on the new designs, (not settled yet!) Which colors do you prefer?
> View attachment 483867
> 
> View attachment 483868
> ...


The ones above are too drab for cycling. Something bright like the four below are good.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> The ones above are too drab for cycling. Something bright like the four below are good.


The colors are fine for cycling. Studies say the colors make little to no difference. Contrast is more important.
Also if you're riding in a group, the group will be noticed just fine. So wear whatever colors you want.









What is the safest colour for cycle clothing?


We look at whether wearing black is asking for trouble




www.bikeradar.com




Nick Hussey, founder and creative director of Vulpine, goes one step further, saying that he’s sceptical that there’s any point in wearing hi-vis in daylight in any case.
“The research on visibility is so mixed (apart from at night, when reflective kit and good lighting is a must). If someone isn’t going to see you, they won’t notice you whether you’re in a yellow jacket or a black one.”

Contrast is key
A study by the Transport Research Laboratory (TRL), part of the UK Department for Transport, which looks at all aspects of transport safety and functionality found that when it came to collisions between motorcycles and other vehicles, *head to toe hi-vis had little or no impact in ‘SMIDSY’ collisions* – those cases of: ‘Sorry, mate. I didn’t see you.’

Another recent study, again into motorcyclist visibility on the road, appeared to show that drivers saw moving motorbikes more quickly if there was a greater colour contrast between the background and the rider’s clothes. This was backed up in research carried out by the Swedish cycling brand POC, which found that *although fluorescent clothing made riders more visible, there was a crucial difference between being seen and being recognised.*


The important definition here is the difference between motorists seeing cyclists and recognising them. Visibility depends on the quality of daylight/streetlight and background environment. Backing this up, at its most surprising,* this means that sometimes a black jacket may be the best option for visibility in an urban environment* — a 2012 study by the Transport Research Laboratory concluded that, unlikely as it sounds, black or white sometimes offered more of a stark contrast than bright colours on busy city roads.


Black is a favourite colour for cyclists, but is it really more dangerous to wear? Joseph Branston
The consensus seems to be to wear what you like, but make sure it’s reflective. Even considering this advice,* an analysis of accidents involving cyclists found that despite the fact that most of them happen in low-light conditions, dark clothing was reported to have been considered a factor in only 2.5 percent of incidents according to police feedback. *










Study: Cyclists Safer on the Road when Using These High Visibility Items


By John Marsh The Wall Street Journal’s July 1 article “How Cyclists Can Stay Safe on the Road” reported on recent research conducted by a Clemson University professor into how conspicuous certain apparel makes cyclists during daytime riding, and how conspicuous are tail lights during daytime...




www.roadbikerider.com




The Wall Street Journal’s July 1 article “How Cyclists Can Stay Safe on the Road” reported on recent research conducted by a Clemson University professor into how conspicuous certain apparel makes cyclists during daytime riding, and how conspicuous are tail lights during daytime riding.

Rick Tyrrell, Ph.D., is a psychology professor who specializes in research “to improve our understanding of human visual capabilities and limitations” in an effort to “reduce societal problems that result from visual limitations.”

He and his team conducted two studies, both partially funded by Trek Bicycle Corp., titled: “An open-road study of the conspicuity benefits of bicyclist apparel in daylight.” And “An open-road study of the conspicuity of bicycle taillights in daylight.”

Experiment One: How Conspicuous is Certain Apparel?
In the first experiment, according to the WSJ article, 186 college students were separately driven on a route lasting 15 minutes and were asked to push a button each time they “were confident that they saw a cyclist.”

Somewhere on the route, the researchers had placed a stationary bicycle, with a rider wearing “one of four combinations of clothes, from all-black to nearly all-fluorescent yellow.”

To summarize the findings, according to the article: “…*the fluorescent jersey didn’t make the cyclist significantly more recognizable as a cyclist than a black jersey.* When the cyclist wore fluorescent leg coverings, however, observers recognized he was a cyclist more than three times farther away on average than when he work black leggings and a fluorescent jersey.”

“Humans are really good at recognizing other humans,” Dr. Tyrrell said.

The upshot is that, because of the fluorescent yellow being worn on the legs, which when pedaling a bike churn in a very obvious motion that humans easily recognize, the wearer is more readily identified as a cyclist.

It’s the key difference between a bright color being worn “statically” on the torso, for example, which moves very little when riding a bike, and that same bright color being worn “actively” on the legs, which are nearly constantly in motion when riding.

Experiment Two: How Conspicuous are Tail Lights?
It turns out, that same static-vs.-active dynamic holds when it comes to tail lights, according to the second of Dr. Tyrrell’s experiments.

This time, the researchers found, during the day, “that from a distance of 200 meters…a flashing tail light is significantly more conspicuous than an always-on tail light, which in turn is significantly more conspicuous than” no tail light at all.

As a kicker, the WSJ article reported on a year-long cycling experiment in Denmark among 4,000 cyclists, which found “that those who used front and rear daytime running lights had 19% fewer crashes that caused injury than those in a control group.”


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> The colors are fine for cycling. Studies say the colors make little to no difference. Contrast is more important.
> Also if you're riding in a group, the group will be noticed just fine. So wear whatever colors you want.
> 
> 
> ...


First off, most of my riding these days is alone.

So it appears I should just get a pair of fluorescent yellow shoes and forget about my jersey being a visible color? Got it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> The colors are fine for cycling. Studies say the colors make little to no difference. Contrast is more important.
> Also if you're riding in a group, the group will be noticed just fine. So wear whatever colors you want.
> 
> 
> ...


And this article appears to disagree that hi-vis makes no difference in daytime:









The Science of Being Seen: A Guide to Safer Riding


What matters and why when sharing the road




www.bicycling.com





WEAR FLUORESCENTS IN DAYTIME

A 2004 meta-review of studies found drivers consistently recognized fluorescent colors faster, more consistently and from farther way than standard colors. Fluorescent material reflects non-visible ultraviolet light back in the visible spectrum, making it look about 200 percent brighter in daylight than conventional colors. 

There’s no research on which color creates the best contrast, but flourescent orange is a good pick because it’s commonly used on highway safety and construction signs (ie. drivers associate it with caution), and orange is rare in the natural environment.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> First off, most of my riding these days is alone.


But we're not just talking about you. You said _"The ones above are too drab for cycling."_ 
But your particular riding doesn't encompass all of 'cycling'.

As the study pointed out...
_Visibility depends on the quality of daylight/streetlight and background environment. Backing this up, at its most surprising,* this means that sometimes a black jacket may be the best option for visibility in an urban environment* — a 2012 study by the Transport Research Laboratory concluded that, unlikely as it sounds, black or white sometimes offered more of a stark contrast than bright colours on busy city roads._



Lombard said:


> And this article appears to disagree that hi-vis makes no difference in daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the very next line you left out. Which corroborates the other studies...

*Keep in mind that fluorescents simply don’t work at night,*_ when there’s no natural sun for the fabric to reflect. Artificial light sources like car headlights and street lamps don’t emit UV light either. *At night your fluorescent yellow jacket is no brighter than anything else in your closet.* _


So yes, drab colors, even black, aren't automatically bad for cycling.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> But we're not just talking about you. You said _"The ones above are too drab for cycling."_
> But your particular riding doesn't encompass all of 'cycling'.
> 
> As the study pointed out...
> ...


That's why I specified in the heading of that section "WEAR FLUORESCENTS IN DAYTIME".

And I did not say automatically bad. They said that specifically fluorescent colors are better for day. At night, they recommend reflective clothing.

And no, I realize I am not everyone. Granted you are more visible in a group vs. alone regardless of what you wear. 

And I'm not sure how black can be more visible unless it's worn with another bright or light garment or with bright or light colors mixed in the garment.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Lombard said:


> And I did not say automatically bad.


Well you said _ "The ones above are too drab for cycling. "_
That says 'automatically bad' for cycling.  




> And I'm not sure how black can be more visible unless it's worn with another bright or light garment or with bright or light colors mixed in the garment.


Did you ever ride in the winter on a dreary day with snow on the ground? Black is very visible. It's about contrast and light. Not simply color.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> Well you said _ "The ones above are too drab for cycling. "_
> That says 'automatically bad' for cycling.


If you want to be literal, yes, it could mean that.



tlg said:


> Did you ever ride in the winter on a dreary day with snow on the ground? Black is very visible. It's about contrast and light. Not simply color.


I should remember that "always" and "never" are dangerous words as you only need one example to the contrary to make it a false statement.

No, you would not be seeing me ride on a day like that. I usually grab a pair of xc skis when that happens. Yes, it does make sense that white or a light color would not be a good color to wear in those conditions.

Though those aren't the conditions most people ride in. For the conditions most of us ride in, black is not the best color to wear for visibility.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> The ones above are too drab for cycling. Something bright like the four below are good.


Haha! So you like the high visible colors.  These colors will need different kind of print tech, more difficult to get these colors.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

tlg said:


> The colors are fine for cycling. Studies say the colors make little to no difference. Contrast is more important.
> Also if you're riding in a group, the group will be noticed just fine. So wear whatever colors you want.


Whatever you like is the most important! I like high visible colors personally but I do have some cyclist friend who prefer black, grey, lol


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE released it is new summer jersey CS1126 today, the new design is "Non conformist everyday" , to breaking the rules. There are total 3 colors for the men's version: Black, Beige and Navy, we will also have women's version for this design soon. The new jersey also added the zipper pockets at backside for carry keys, cards, etc.
View attachment 484127
View attachment 484128
View attachment 484129
View attachment 484130


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE also released its women's bib shorts BS1502 together, the BS1502 is the couple version of the mens BS1601, overall the design is the same, but there are little difference:

The leg length is different, BS1502 is shorter than BS1601, for women, it will make the leg looks longer. 
The chamois is different, and using the one designed for women specially. 
Total 3 colors as well:


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

SOUKE recently released a new couple style jersey of CS1126 (Mens) and CS3102 (Womens), Mens got 3 colors while womens got 4 colors. Compared with the previous jersey, there are few differences and improvements. 
1. We add the zipper side pockets at back and the pockets are bit deeper.
2. The arm sleeves are longer than the previous one, the same as the CS1122
3. The side mesh fabric, we improved this parts to be only on the upper side, so that the jersey won't be too see through from side while still keeping the sweat away.
Here are a few pictures of the CS1126 for reference, hope you like them. 
















Link for the products:
CS1126: CS1126
CS3102: cs3102

15% Discount coupon: RoadBike


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

*SOUKE NEW CARGO BIB SHORTS RELEASED*








*The Story of **BS1603💡*:
We created this product as a result of customer feedback we received at the end of 2021, which suggested that they wished there were pockets on the pants in addition to the jersey so that it would be more practical to carry some belongings for gravel riding.
We think this is a fantastic idea, and then eager to produce it at the beginning of this year. However, after conducting numerous tests, we discovered that including pockets on both sides of the pants may cause discomfort or raise the possibility of dropping. We struggled with these issues until June, after much testing and design, we finally solved these problems, and the double pocket pants are now available.

*Advantages of BS1603💪💪：

1. Advanced Double Pockets: *They are on both sides of the bib short and fit closely to the curve of your body, we choose stretch fabrics to prevent you from feeling uncomfortable.
*2. Comfortable and drop-resistant: *After many designs and tests, we have selected the most suitable pocket depth and angle, even if you are a gravel cycling lover, the belongings of the pockets will not fall.
*3. Breathable Mesh Materials: *The back is designed with highly breathable mesh, which is suitable for summer or long rides.
*4. Reflective Strips: *Highly visible reflective strips on the front of the shorts are ideal for cycling at night.

💖15% Discount coupon: *RoadBike💖*


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

*⚡New Arrival⚡ Souke has a new jersey called CS1123. For this new road bike jersey, we have designed three colors for customers😝

1. The Description of CS1123：
- CS1123-Black 🖤 *
The Souke Black CS1123. Black is more classic and symbolic of mystery, power, elegance, and sophistication. Reflective strips on the arms and back also keep you safe at night.
Recommended match： CS1123-Black+BS1606-Black（Never Wrong Black Set）









*- CS1123-Red💖*
Souke used this bright red for the first time. It can help you stand out from the throng, besides, red is the color of passion, love, life, and health.
Recommended match： CS1123-Red+BS1606-Navy (The Color of Spiderman)









*- CS1123-Green💚*
The CS1123-Green jersey you get is brighter than the picture (closer to blue). This color has a sense of deep peace. The contrasting colors of green and off-white make the jersey personal.
Recommended match： CS1123-Green+BS1601-Green (The Color of Nature)










*2. Advantages of CS1123👍👍
- Body-fitting, three-dimensional cutting:* No matter what size you are, it conforms to the curves of your body, and the cordless head is cut for extra comfort.
*- Lightweight and breathable fabric:* Quick-drying polyester fabric that is light and breathable, with 10% antibacterial bamboo charcoal fiber. 
*- Arm and back reflective strips:* The reflective strips are not easy to damage after multiple washing, making you more secure when riding at night.
*- 3+1 large-capacity partition pockets:* Three deep open pockets, plus one zipped pocket, give you room for your essentials.
*- Souke personal logo design:* The big logo SOUKE means different roads for cycling. S for S-shaped mountain road, O for circle road, U for U-shaped highway, K for straight, uphill, and downhill road, and finally, E for tunnel ride.


*3. Discounts For U*
💲USE CODE: *RoadBike *to get an extra 15% off💲
💲Free shipping over $159💲


----------

